# A Much Needed Sydney Social



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

A Much Needed Sydney Social

Release the Sydney siders!
Calling all Sydney siders or people who would like to travel to Sydney for a whole day/night of fun and excitement!
This Sydney Social will consist of some lovely dinning, beautiful animals and possibly a drinky-poo afterwards. Each part of this wonderful APS adventure is optional. You could come just for the coffee or food or wildlife - all or none it is completely up to you. 
I do realize there are families and underage herpers, which is why I have provided you with 4 options… and majority rules.

Proposed Date – Saturday 24th February (open to other date suggestions)​ 
This wonderful APS adventure has some options…….tell me what YOU want to do!

Option 1- Coffee/M-tea 10:30 – 11:00 – Sydney Wildlife World – Coffee
Option 2- Lunch 12:00 – 12:30- Sydney Wildlife World – Afternoon drink 
Option 3- Coffee/A-tea 2:00 – 2:30- Sydney Wildlife World – Dinner/night at pub
Option 4- Dinner 6:30 – 7:00 - Sydney Wildlife World at night - Night at pub

(Drinking and eating optional…..but strongly recommended)

My personal preference?
Option 2 or 3 

*Just vote on the poll which option would suit you and we will go from there.*​ *Please only people who want to go to vote.*​ 
Sydney Wildlife World’s feeding times (if this will help with option selection)
Saturday
11:00am - Python Feed (I’ve never seen that before! lol) 
11:00am - Bird Training Demonstration 
3:00pm - Yellow Footed Rock Wallaby Feed
3:00pm - Bird Training Demonstration

For a %15 discount off adult and child admissions go to – 15% off Voucher​ (Only valid for Sydney Wildlife World, not redeemable pub vouchers)​


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, not sure if the discount link worked for all.....


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 31, 2007)

ill come if y ou change ti from sdney wildlife park to cairns tropical zoo


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

If you organize the next social I may consider going to cairns for a couple of days.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in!



Hix


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2007)

wats the wildlife park?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

www.sydneywildlifeworld.com.au


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in too!

Simone.


----------



## paul4 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello
I might just come along also but i prefer the night / dinner / drink option.
I have been meaning to go and have a look at the wildlife world as they have some of my animals on display and i want to have a sticky beak.
Good to catch up with people and put names to faces too.....
Paul


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 31, 2007)

Well if this goes ahead paul4 there's no excuses, get your butt down here!

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

paul4 said:


> Hello
> I might just come along also but i prefer the night / dinner / drink option.
> I have been meaning to go and have a look at the wildlife world as they have some of my animals on display and i want to have a sticky beak.
> Good to catch up with people and put names to faces too.....
> Paul



Your more than welcome to come, you still live in QLD?
Its been done before - sydney social day trip


----------



## gaara (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll come, i've been to the wildlife world before, its kinda lacking in the rep department but what the hey.


----------



## bubba (Jan 31, 2007)

id love to go but i think ill be in sydney for easter so dont think ill make it


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 31, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Your more than welcome to come, you still live in QLD?
> Its been done before - sydney social day trip



If past history is anything to go by he'll need more than a day to recover.

Simone.


----------



## paul4 (Jan 31, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> If past history is anything to go by he'll need more than a day to recover.
> 
> Simone.



Good on ya!
I'll be there for sure now
Don't dissapoint me now you southerners......


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 31, 2007)

Your still from New South Wales paul even if you have moved onto better pastures...i just hope you haven't become soft living up their with the cane toads.

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

paul4 said:


> Good on ya!
> I'll be there for sure now
> Don't dissapoint me now you southerners......



Hey don't you worry we will bring it!
The night of the HP was a hell of a night......dont remember much of it apart from cherry red shoes! :lol:
We will have a blast!


----------



## paul4 (Jan 31, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Hey don't you worry we will bring it!
> The night of the HP was a hell of a night......dont remember much of it apart from cherry red shoes! :lol:
> We will have a blast!



good to here BRYONY
Thats the sort of night i like to have so i'ii have to start training up for it then.
Talk soon

Paul


----------



## Kali7 (Jan 31, 2007)

would love to be part of the non children option.


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh i forgot to mention that Sydney Wildlife World closes at 10pm.


----------



## richard70au (Jan 31, 2007)

Bummer, would love to come but I am busy that weekend.


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

I will b checkin evr'y thing out, but would love 2 come, so hopefully all checks out!


----------



## gaara (Jan 31, 2007)

Byrony as I said in chat earlier today...*cough* restaurant *cough* unless most of you guys are "low brow" bar flies


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

I am always up for what ever we all want (makes sense?)


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 31, 2007)

how old do u have to be


----------



## Aslan (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm only new on the site but provided my roster works out I would be dead keen...

Also a few good pub/restaurant options within about 5 minutes from there...


----------



## gaara (Jan 31, 2007)

definitely Aslan...The Quay has some top notch restos...Id recommend Cruise (overseas departure terminal) as it's got a bar and restaurant on different levels, catering to both types  but as far as resto's go, Wildfire is awesome.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 31, 2007)

mmmm.....night of the HP. Haven't had a good APS social gathering like that one in a while. Might see if I can get along to this one. Have to check the diary first.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## GreatSage (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good will be good to meet fellow aps and mac herps members!


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

will.i.am said:


> how old do u have to be


 
If you want to come to the pub or drinks part 18.....but the rest you can be under 18



Aslan said:


> I'm only new on the site but provided my roster works out I would be dead keen...
> 
> Also a few good pub/restaurant options within about 5 minutes from there...


 
Aslan the more the merrier.....and you can meet some people as well


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 31, 2007)

Good on you Bryony for showing some initiative, just wish I was in Sydney.

mrmikk


----------



## gaara (Jan 31, 2007)

fly down queenies...its not expensive...Slim6y im looking in your direction...


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 31, 2007)

Depends when you guys run it, I will be down there for work, but not until April May so probably too late, anyway, enjoy

mrmikk


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

does mrmick = dobermanmick?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Good on you Bryony for showing some initiative, just wish I was in Sydney.
> 
> mrmikk


 
Well when you buy your ticket -> get on a plane -> fly here.....
you will be  :lol:


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 31, 2007)

Bryony said:


> does mrmick = dobermanmick?


 
LOL, Possibly...


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 31, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Well when you buy your ticket -> get on a plane -> fly here.....
> you will be  :lol:


 
I have a confession, I am a QLD migrant, born in Sydney!


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Well get your bottom back here and be social!
w00t w00t


----------



## Sheralyn (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn!!!! I would soooooo love to catch up with everyone - the night of the cherry red shoes was way too long ago. But I can't do that weekend.  
Hopefully the next one ....


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn i miss Teamsherman....the story about the cherry red shoes is a classic.....

But oh crap! i can't go- have a cousins wedding to go to. Three cousins, all brothers, all getting married within 6 weeks of each other...Spewing!

Simone.


----------



## gemnfert (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it only me that can never get onto the Sydney Wildlife World website? Every time I try to go there I get an error message  

I'm interested, but it would need to be a child friendly time, and I have no idea as to the price to enter SWW in the first place  I know I'm new here, and not exactly very talkative (have to fit the forum in as I have time to get online) but I'm hoping to get to meet more people and hear more about herps (and any other pets you guys may have) and their care/attention. 

Sam


----------



## gaara (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Sam, the admission is around $22 from memory, give or take a few bucks.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2007)

Description Price 
Adult $27.10 
Child (3-15 Years) $13.80 
1 Adult and 1 Child $32.30 
1 Adult and 2 Children $43.70 
2 Adults and 1 Child $54.15 
2 Adults and 2 Children $64.60 
2 Adults and 3 Children $76.00 
Additional Children $11.90 
Pensioner $16.65 
Student (ID Required) $18.55

But i did post a PDF or the %15 off voucher


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2007)

Bump
We need people!


All are welcome


----------



## bug_collector (Feb 1, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahah ill b there! woo i can annoy yall....do i get an infraction for that?


----------



## gaara (Feb 1, 2007)

lol looks like its gonna be a **** up at the pub


----------



## bug_collector (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

As long as your all there we can have a wonderful time !


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 2, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Description Price
> Adult $27.10
> http://www.sydneywildlifeworld.com....T12Fp8tw==&It=pv1EHcHY44YO3OBw11MeCA==&type=0
> 2 Adults and 1 Child $54.15



Can we borrow a child from somewhere? I wanna save the 5 cents.

IsK


----------



## Hickson (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually, if there's a group of 15 adults or more, and we pay as a group, we should get a group discount (many attractions do this, don't know for certain that Widlife World does).



Hix


----------



## hugsta (Feb 2, 2007)

You and I don't class as adults Hix.............at least mentally that is.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

Hix said:


> Actually, if there's a group of 15 adults or more, and we pay as a group, we should get a group discount (many attractions do this, don't know for certain that Widlife World does).
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


yeah but i didn't think it would be more than %15 (thus the discount), i did email them and no reply.




hugsta said:


> You and I don't class as adults Hix.............at least mentally that is.


Who you guys? Never 
bah ha ha ha ha We have a kiddies table for you 2


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok

Looks like its Dinner 6:30 – 7:00 -> Sydney Wildlife World at night -> Night at pub
Everyone happy?

How long does it take to see all of wildlife world? Will it be enough time?

So where are we going to eat Gaara?
Everyone happy with the time?

Question, questions, questions


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

It depends what you all like...I hate to plug my own company but if you all head over to www.sydneyfood.tv and watch the articles (obviously restaurants in the city; ie Darling Harbor or Circular Quay) we can go there.

Personally, I think Wildfire is awesome. Great mix of interesting food and an interesting atmosphere. A few meters down the rocks is a place called Cruise. Cruise has a Restaurant and Bar, for the discerning bar flies out there. There's so many good restaurants down that way...


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 2, 2007)

hey all, i might be able to get too it.

i reckon its kinda unfair to all the younger herpers aroung sydney, i know for a fact that a lot of the users here could not get into the pub with the rest of us, so there will be only 1/2 hour for the younger ones, then they have to go home, i myself have to drive a long time to get to darling harbour.....


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

dont worry Oxy, ill claim all the minors are my children and get them into the bar with me


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

There is still heaps of socialing time oxy 
I was going for option number 3 but majority rules.


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

We can stop by maccas on the way to the pub and get happy meals to entertain the kiddies while we all get hammered?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

then tie them to the bike rack so they dont get lost

j/j


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 2, 2007)

lol you will have a lot of kids gaara!


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 2, 2007)

Bryony said:


> There is still heaps of socialing time oxy


 
how long?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

need this to happen in canberra


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

Oxyuranus microlepid said:


> how long?


 
Well it would be a lateish one but around 5 hours+


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

theres dinner first, then the actual wildlife world bit, so that would be a while


----------



## Aslan (Feb 2, 2007)

Why not get all the minors who would be DEFINATE to post here and let us know? Then we could figure out if it might be worth compromising to accomodate...

30mins for dinner at a restaurant also seems a bit inadequate....it would take that long to cook the meals..

Just my thoughts, I am keen either way at this stage...


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i ment meet around then....then eat....then the rest


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm so there (if I can). Huggie better be there!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> I'm so there (if I can). Huggie better be there!!


 
You better be there sexy! Can't have a party without you


----------



## Aslan (Feb 2, 2007)

Bryony said:


> yeah i ment meet around then....then eat....then the rest


 
Ah, sweet...

Just for anyone who's interested, Greater Union cinemas have 20% Wildlife World vouchers on the back of some movie stubs...


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

ok

I need definate numbers if we are having dinner befor hand.......

so PM me a YES so i can count


----------



## Aslan (Feb 2, 2007)

When do you need to know by? I am on leave at the moment and will need to check my roster...


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

lol everyone needs to decide on a place to go eat at too >.<


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

WHERE WE GONNA EAT?

Open to suggestions


----------



## aliciabalzan (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds like fun count me in..... oh and my mum... lol need someone to drive hehe


----------



## gaara (Feb 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bryony (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like not many people are up for the dinner bit.
So....

The people who would like to meet for dinner we will just meet out the front of Imax around 6:30-7:00 and decide where to eat from there.

The people who just want to go to Sydney Wildlife World then pub can meet us outside wildlife world at around 8pm.

Anyone coming just for the pub can meet outside Sydney Wildlife World at 10pm (thats when it closes)

Everyone happy?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 5, 2007)

What a good idea! I love the sound of it...except me needing to work until 6pm every sat starting from the 24th! (typical...should have made it a week later.  ) But if we go in the everning I doubt we'll enjoy wildlife world... and its always easier to meet up during the day.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 5, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> What a good idea! I love the sound of it...except me needing to work until 6pm every sat starting from the 24th! (typical...should have made it a week later.  ) But if we go in the everning I doubt we'll enjoy wildlife world... and its always easier to meet up during the day.




The people have spoken!

lol just thought it be fair if who ever was going to put up a poll and vote for what they wanted.


----------



## Macca (Feb 6, 2007)

Is the date definitely confirmed for the 24th? Any other weekend, I'd probably be there.

Also, any of you Sydneysiders know who is speaking at the next AHS meeting/pub meet?

Cheers,

Macca


----------



## Bryony (Feb 6, 2007)

When is it?


----------



## Macca (Feb 6, 2007)

Pretty sure its on Wed 28th Feb. Still a fair way off yet. I think many of you guys may still be recovering from social meet.


----------



## Kali7 (Feb 6, 2007)

when is this evening?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 6, 2007)

Which one?
The social is on the Saturday 24th Feb
The AHS is on the Wednesday 28th Feb


----------



## aziboi (Feb 7, 2007)

I Will B There, Woohoo!!!


----------



## gillsy (Feb 14, 2007)

Have we got a date and what exactly is happening,


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2007)

*NEXT WEEKEND! SAT 24th FEB!!!!*

Not many people are up for the dinner bit.

The people who would like to meet for dinner we will just meet out the front of Imax around 6:30-7:00 and decide where to eat from there.

The people who just want to go to Sydney Wildlife World then pub can meet us outside wildlife world at around 8pm.

Anyone coming just for the pub can meet outside Sydney Wildlife World at 10pm (thats when it closes)

SATURDAY 24TH FEB!
BE THERE OR BE SQUARER THAN USUAL!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha


BUMPITY
and....
w000ty b000ty!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 14, 2007)

ha ha ha
well......



um........................................

bump!


----------



## gaara (Feb 14, 2007)

*dances*


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

YAY!!!!

Yes peoples its this weekend 

How many people coming?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

If your all still drinking by midnight i'll come in after the wedding i have to go to.

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Oooooooow
I think we can arrange that


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Well now there is 138 people online.....good time to remind everyone


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmm that's a good idea. Perhaps if I finish work by 11:30pm I'll come along if you're all still out...


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Hmmmm still out past 11:30?
who would have thought 

For you sexy anything


----------



## Bryony (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok

Well there have been a few to pull out.....
so numbers?

Please say if your a yay or a nay


----------



## Hickson (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay, with a vengeance.



Hix


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

oh no! hix is going! I cant stay home and recouperate now!


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

Dear dear. Why does it have to be the 24th? Not only do I have a dinner and then a house warming to attend, but there's also The West Wing, which looks particularly thrilling this week. Don't folk who organise dinners/house warmings/Sydney get-togethers know that The West Wing has been moved to an all new time slot on Saturday evenings??? And that this week there will be revelations which will rock the White House???


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever met Green Willow in the flesh?

I organised some snakes for her (thinking i would meet the mystery woman) then she sends her dad and brother .

Very elusive indeed:lol: .


donk


----------



## Australis (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it true that spin the bottle will be played?


----------



## gaara (Feb 21, 2007)

with only bryony and hix going, I like those odds!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 21, 2007)

The 24th? As in this weekend?  
I can't make it! I have bought tickets to an event which I can't be late too and I finish work at 6. 
I was doing nothing last sat though..sheesh. Half my luck.


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Has anyone ever met Green Willow in the flesh?
> 
> I organised some snakes for her (thinking i would meet the mystery woman) then she sends her dad and brother .
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh, The Dad and Brother 3. Always on hand to protect my identity! You can commiserate with Pete64 as he had a similar thing happen to him! :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

Australis said:


> Is it true that spin the bottle will be played?


 
ha ha a ha ha ahahahahahahha....um....no :|
but if we have techilla shots....who knows what wll happen  

Cherry red shoes? where art thou?


----------



## Jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Bryony, do you have any idea how distracting your avatar is? and i'm a chick. this month is out for me, how bout making it a monthly thing? same date and time, aps get together, chat coffee etc?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 22, 2007)

I wonder if you guys will bump into anyone with shiny red shoes?

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

Jen said:


> Bryony, do you have any idea how distracting your avatar is? and i'm a chick. this month is out for me, how bout making it a monthly thing? same date and time, aps get together, chat coffee etc?


there is already the herp meet and pub once a month.......but its on a wednesday night.

I am however in the process of planning a big aps BBQ in the next month or so.....for the whole family


----------

